# WWJD with three sets of chisels?



## GDWoody (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey folks,

I have been lurking here for awhile and collecting what I need to properly sharpen my steel but I have a question for the experienced out there. I have been working with wood for most of my life but am new to fine woodworking so here goes.

I have recently gained possession of three good sets of Stanley chisels (along with some planes) from my father-in-law. They are unused and from the 70's and 80's (made in England) and I just found out that these tools need to be properly sharpened. I have been honing them with sand paper and a sharpening jig (also Stanley) with pretty good results. 

My question is: How should I sharpen them to best cover all needs? I thought at the least one set should have different angles. 

Help me out.

Steve


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Steve - I can't answer your question about how to sharpen to best suit all your needs, but this link has tons of links about various methods of sharpening, as well as info about chisels and planes that may help.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

GDWoody said:


> My question is: How should I sharpen them to best cover all needs? I thought at the least one set should have different angles.


Hey Steve welcome. As far as angles 25-30 degree bevel is most common. The way you sharpen them is up to you. I use water stones, many people use fine grit (1000+) sandpaper to do the job. The only thing I can say is there is no such thing as "too sharp". I would not even use a chisel that will not shave my arm, in fact I pull them out of the drawer and test them like that first. If they do not shave I sharpen before use.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

knotscott, that was a pretty cool link, thanks. I kinda overlooked it until I posted my response. I went back and had a quick peak, then I book marked it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Daren said:


> knotscott, that was a pretty cool link, thanks. I kinda overlooked it until I posted my response. I went back and had a quick peak, then I book marked it.


Yeah...gotta credit Cian Perez with that one. He's really put together some amazing links that go far beyond handtools and sharpening too. :thumbsup:

For anyone who missed it, here's the link to planes, chisels, and sharpening. And here's his link to his homepage....just click on "woodworking".


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Great link knotscott. 

Gerry


----------



## Kaabi (Jun 12, 2008)

As long as we're throwing out links, I got a great wood chisel here:

http://www.thehardwarecity.com/?sku=3376480

I've also found some pretty good ones on eBay. Sometimes you can find cheaper stuff on eBay, but from hardware websites the quality is better.


----------

